# issues with my 1st indoor plant



## regada07 (Sep 16, 2014)

I am growing marijuana in my home in Colorado for the first time and I seem to be having some issues with budding. I have a 125 watt 6400K fluorescent light that I have been using for about 4 months and for 2 of those months I had the light on it in the living room and even though I was using a timer, Im pretty sure that our normal house lights may have impacted the plants cycle in some way. I was unaware that they could play a role so when I switched from 18 hours of light to 12 for budding, I think the house lights interrupted the flowering. After about 2 weeks of not thinking anything I finally moved the plant into a closet where it now receives total darkness for 12 hours. However, its been about 2 weeks and doesn't seem to be budding at all still, only producing more leaves. I am wondering if I screwed this whole thing up past the point of no return or if I can still save it? I want to save it! By the way its Princess Peach Sativa and its about 3-4ft tall now. Help me get my plant to bud please!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, it was the house lights. If you want 'em to flower, keep 'em in the dark, uninterrupted. If you've got to check on them, do it when their light cycle is on. I doubt you've FUBAR them, but you might wind up with a hermaphrodite, but you can pinch the male flowers off. Worse comes to worse you can make oil or hash out of 'em.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 16, 2014)

with only one CFL for a light your def underlit....   and that's prob your main issue...  mj plants need ALOT of light to grow what we are all after... 

you should def start reading the stickies here and get a better understanding of what it takes to grow out plants to their full maturity...  good luck  :48:


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 16, 2014)

Do you use nutrients?
Is their air circulation in the closet?
Fresh air coming in and old going out?
Pictures would help along with more information.
However, if you wish your plant to be productive and worth your time you need to learn a bit more, lots of help and threads to read here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2014)

How old was your plant when you put it into the closet?  Plants will not bud until they are sexually mature, regardless of what the light schedule is.  Do you have alternating nodes?  Did you see preflowers?

Even though you say that your plant is in total darkness for 12 hours a day, very few closet doors close well enough to block out 100% of the light.  And when we say that you need ALL the light blocked, we really do mean all the light.  Even small amounts of light will keep a plant from budding.

Unfortunately, this is an endeavor that takes at least some resources and a dedicated space.  You need the right amount of light--5000 lumens per sq ft.  You probably need at least 2 more of those CFLs to be adequately lit.  You need ventilation--the plant needs a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  This requires a decent exhaust fan that can carry the CO2 depleted air away from the closet and bring in fresh air.  You need some kind of oscillating fan to move the air around.  You need the correct nutrients--something low in N, highest in P with the K somewhere in between.  And like Sherrwood mentioned, you need knowledge.  This is not like growing tomatoes or peppers.  Read, read, read.  The beginners forum has some great resources for basic grow books written by some of the pioneers in cannabis cultivation.


----------

